

A Spoon That Shakes To Counteract Hand Tremors - bqe
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2014/05/13/310399325/a-spoon-that-shakes-to-counteract-hand-tremors

======
a_c
Reminds me of chicken head stability
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEGZ7hGaMNI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEGZ7hGaMNI)

